# Smart Summon Police Video Staged



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I searched the forum for "police" and "staged" and I was surprised I didn't find any results. Please forgive me if this has been discussed, but I wanted to make sure everyone was aware that the video the police officer pulling over a Model 3 during Smart Summon was staged.

I don't know why Brooks Weisblat did this. At the very least, I feel he has an apology to make. Personally I don't think I'll be watching any more of his videos. At least not without mounds of skepticism.

https://jalopnik.com/that-video-of-a-cop-pulling-over-a-tesla-in-smart-summo-1838755570

And

https://insideevs.com/news/374673/confirmed-police-smart-summon-staged/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m not sure how it wasn’t obvious — the car was pulled over the second it ran the stop sign.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm not sure how it wasn't obvious - the car was pulled over the second it ran the stop sign.


On a private parking lot. Police never monitor private parking lots.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> I searched the forum for "police" and "staged" and I was surprised I didn't find any results. Please forgive me if this has been discussed, but I wanted to make sure everyone was aware that the video the police officer pulling over a Model 3 during Smart Summon was staged.
> 
> I don't know why Brooks Weisblat did this. At the very least, I feel he has an apology to make. Personally I don't think I'll be watching any more of his videos. At least not without mounds of skepticism.
> 
> ...


Kinda hilarious the cop thought he had a deal where his face would be blurred in this internet video fraud. No honor among thieves, eh?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> On a private parking lot. Police never monitor private parking lots.


You most definitely can get a ticket on private property, trust me, I have first hand experience 

It's likely a deal between the property owner and the local police department. Would be a win/win for larger properties. Cheaper than paying a private security firm to monitor and potentially cite a vehicle, which likely would never get paid as a private companies fine/fee would not be tied to your vehicle registration or drivers license. Where-as a government ticket would ensure someone doesn't repeat the same issue, and it'd be additional revenue to the city.

A local (smaller) strip mall by my house has 3 stop signs right next to each other (no idea why they put them literally 15ft apart) that no one stops at. Everyone just treats all three as yield signs. The second any one of us gets a ticket and/or sees someone get a ticket I'd bet the signs become more effective.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> On a private parking lot. Police never monitor private parking lots.


Yeah. But it does appear that this may be somewhat state specific. From the article:

Q: Can a local police agency/sheriff's office issue a citation on private property?
A: If that private property has a traffic agreement with the city/police agency, YES you can be cited on private property.

I'd never heard of such a thing before, but I guess it is possible.



Dr. J said:


> Kinda hilarious the cop thought he had a deal where his face would be blurred in this internet video fraud. No honor among thieves, eh?


LOL. Sad, but true. I really want to know the motivation of both parties. I mean, I could easily see how Brooks would like to capitalize on the news and get more views / subscribers. Very shady, but easy to see that one. But why the cop? What would he get out of it? Blurred face or not, I don't understand his motivation.

In the follow-up article, the officer himself wrote:

Q: Who would receive the ticket in a case like in the video?

A: Florida law states that the person "controlling/operating" the autonomous car would be responsible. Holding down the "summon" button in the app technically puts you in "control" of the vehicle making you the sole operator of said vehicle (making you responsible for any mistakes the car may make: I.E. running a stop sign, etc.)

So by not writing a ticket and saying "Well, since no one was behind the wheel..." he basically allowed himself to be filmed failing to enforce the law.

Is he buddies with Brooks and Brooks just talked him into it? I can't imagine YouTube Ad Revenue being significant enough to put yourself in that situation.


----------



## SyncUp (Oct 21, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> I don't know why Brooks Weisblat did this. At the very least, I feel he has an apology to make. Personally I don't think I'll be watching any more of his videos. At least not without mounds of skepticism.


It's called "clickbait". Many car vloggers use this technique of having enticing titles for the videos in an attempt to get more views. After all, creating and getting paid for YouTube videos is how the popular vloggers make their living.

I typically avoid clicking on such videos with seemingly deceiving titles because I detest the clickbait practice that many of those people employ. I just don't want to have anything to do with contributing to them potentially making money off of my viewing of their videos.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

SyncUp said:


> It's called "clickbait"


But isn't "clickbait" different from being deceptive _in the content itself_?

Webster defines clickbait as "something (such as a headline) designed to make readers want to click on a hyperlink especially when the link leads to content of dubious value or interest. e.g. _You'll never believe what happened when …_"

But the title of this video was "Police Pull Over Driverless Tesla Model 3 that was using Smart Summon Feature". The title wasn't in any way vague or misleading about the content it represents. Instead, it's the whole video which was the deception and to me that's much worse than the average clickbait.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

These Ten Things Are a Must Own For All Tesla Owners! (Number 7 Will SHOCK YOU!!!!)


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> Is he buddies with Brooks and Brooks just talked him into it?


Or is he a stripper with a police uniform?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> On a private parking lot. Police never monitor private parking lots.





shareef777 said:


> You most definitely can get a ticket on private property, trust me, I have first hand experience





eXntrc said:


> Yeah. But it does appear that this may be somewhat state specific.


I should have said, "In my limited experience...." I've lived in a place where police won't even respond to accidents in private parking lots unless there's an injury. You're on your own with the insurance companies.

My guess is that many, if not most, jurisdictions are so understaffed that enforcing moving violations on private parking lots is below the bottom of the priority list. But apparently in some places, it can happen.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

In Florida (and most states) police cannot enforce traffic laws on private property except in extreme cases including: impaired driving, reckless driving, negligent driving, vehicular homicide, vehicular assault and hit-and-run traffic collisions. In fact via the case of _Nemeth v. State_, 14 Fla. L. Weekly Supp. 334b a DUI could not be prosecuted because the initial cause to pull them over was headlights being off.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

i1tesla has an unstaged interaction where he demonstrates smart summon to two police officers.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

In the evening on the way home, I often stop at a local restaurant and bar with a large parking lot after taking the dogs to their park. Sitting at the bar talking with other patrons and the staff, I brag about how bright our dogs are and when I get ready to leave, I invite them to watch. Using summon, the Tesla wakes up and drives to me and the happy dogs sit up in the front seats. 

"See, they are driving the car to me."

Bob Wilson


----------

